# What creature was your favorite?



## PipaHappyHobbit (Feb 3, 2003)

What creature was your favorite?
My favorite are ... the horses


----------



## Niniel (Feb 3, 2003)

The Nazgul are the most interesting, so I voted for them.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Feb 3, 2003)

I voted for the _*HORSES!!!!!!!*_ I loved Tolkiens descriptions of the noble steeds, whenever he actually gave them (Shadowfax, Snowmane, etc.) and Bill and Sam are so cute! I AM A HORSE NUT AND I BELONG IN THE LOONEY BIN!!!!! LA LA LA LA LA!

Um, okay, I got a little carried away there. Sorry. Had to make my point you know.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 3, 2003)

NAZGUL FOREVER!!!


----------



## redline2200 (Feb 3, 2003)

I also voted for horses/ponies, because there was something about Bill that made me almost as sad as Sam when he left the Fellowship. And think of how any times people would have been screwed if it wasn't for horses? i.e Glofindel with Frodo running from the Nazgul, Gandalf always arriving quick when he is riding shadowfax


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 3, 2003)

You make good sense. But whom of Saurons servants do people fear the most? And who is their captain? 

...


Thats what I thought
hehe... jk


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 4, 2003)

Crazy people! Yay for Beorn!  Can't get much cooler!


----------



## chrysophalax (Feb 4, 2003)

Please....Dragons, of course!!  (toothy Dragon grin)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 4, 2003)

The Balrog and the Nazgul. Shock value? Yes please!


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Feb 4, 2003)

I can't decide! I personally liked Shelob a lot, she was cool... but then again, those orcses looked super-cool in the movie! Oh-oh, but the Nazgul scared the heck out of me the first time I heard them screech! But the Balrog made Legolas and Gandalf look really scared.... that's enough to freak me out.....
Well, I guess I liked all the really scarey creatures  I can't pick just one.


----------



## Emowyn (Feb 4, 2003)

I voted the Orcs because they're amazing little characters if you think about it. They're like the roaches of Middle-Earth, eeww!
And then the Horses case they ROCK man! I mean who could fall in love with Bill the Pony of the Great Shadowfax or the cool Asfaloth. Amazing man!
Then there was the nazgul, didn't they just seem to be the very essence of evil? It was like they where made up purely from fear and hate, amazing creatures! Freacky and terrible, but amamzing!


----------

